# Abstürze in diversen neueren Games. Soft und oder -Hardwareproblem??



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

*Abstürze in diversen neueren Games. Soft und oder -Hardwareproblem??*

Hallo Community,

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand unter euch helfen.
Und zwar habe ich bei praktisch allen neueren Spielen schwere Probleme mit abstürzen.
Während Games wie Dirt3,  Metro LL, Wolfenstein TNO keine Probleme haben, sind die Spiele Assasins Creed Unity und Dragon Age Inquisition 
komplett unspielbar (durch die häufigkeiut der Abstürze nach sekunden bis minuten) Dying Light verabschiedet sich nach ca.5 minuten und ist i.d.R. danach bis zu einem Neustart auch nicht wieder Spielbar.
Aehnliches Galt für FarCry4, allerdings ist es länger her das ich es gespielt hab weiss also nicht wie es aktuell wäre.

Und zwar gibts dabei die komplette Bandbreite an Fehlern die es nur geben kann.
CTD's (Crash to Desktop) abstürze, abststürze mit "Bla Bla .exe funktioniert nichtmehr, DX, Fehler, Bluescreens mit immer anderen Fehlercodes, 
manchmal nicht Resetbaren Freezes (nur per Hardreset) und machmal sogar mitten im Spiel selbstneustart des PC's 

Ich habe natürlich zu allen Spielen diverse Foren durchwühlt, Tipps, Workarounds, Youtube hilfsvideos ect. ect. ect angewendet, und alles zusammengenommen mit Sicheheit
wochen damit verbracht die Spiele zum laufen Zu kriegen.

Sämtliche Hardware wurde von mir getestet Cpu und Speicher Stresstests, Festplatten, Pci-E Fehler (Graka auf versch. Pci-E Steckplätzen ausprobiert.
NICHTS... Alles Top in Ordnung. Wie oben geschrieben laufen die anderen Spiele weiter oben genannt alle reibungslos auch auf 4k Downsampling.

Ich weiss das die Spiele für sich genommen alle Probleme haben aber ein teil der Leute zockt es Problemlos und ohne Abstürze
ich müsste ja statistisch zumindest mit einem Glück haben... aber nichts. In den letzten wochen habe ich Games für 200€ gekauft inkl. Season Pass und kann sie nicht Spielen.
Und langsam aber sicher macht mich das echt aggressiv.
Verstehe nicht wie die Entwickler es hinkriegen in letzter Zeit so verbuggte und schrottige Software auf den Markt zu werfen.
Es ist als hätten alle Softwareriesen ihre komplette Qualitätskontrolle ad acta gelegt und würden die Games direkt aus der Alpha/beta raus auf den markt rotzen.

Ich hoffe inständig jemand kann mir helfen, sei es zur Diagnose oder sogar zur Problembewältigung.
Hier die Systemspecs.

Asus Rampage Extreme IV
Intel I7 4930K 4,1 Ghz OC
G.Skill Ripjaws 32gb 1800Mhz 
2x SSD Samsung 840 Evo Raid0 verbund
EVGA GTX980 FTW Edition ACX2.0, hatte vorher ASUS GTX690 und EVGA GTX980 SC ACX2.0. Keine wahrnehmbare änderung, Windows wurde mit der akt. Karte neu aufgespielt.
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro10 850Watt NT

Sagt einfach falls noch irgendeine essentielle Angabe fehlen sollte.

Mfg


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

Welches Betriebssystem nutzt Du denn? 

Da Bluescreens auftreten würde ich schon auf eine allgemeine Instabilität des Systems unter Last tippen. 
Mit welchen Tools und wie genau hast Du die Hardware gestestet? 
Hast Du die gleichen Probleme auch ohne CPU OC?


----------



## Batze (24. März 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Speicher/Shadder der Grafik Karte schuld sind, also das da irgendwas nicht stimmt.
Hast du eventuell eine andere Graka zum wechseln um das mal zu testen?


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Hallo,
getestet habe ich unter anderem mit MemTest und Windows int. Speichertest(Ram) und Prime95 (Cpu). 
Zwecks der Bluescreens die zwar selten aber eben da sind kann mir vllt, jemand helfen, ich weiss das man die Absturzdatei auslesen kann ect.
Wenn da jemand ahnung vom auslesen der Fehler hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Das Problem bleibt auch ohne OC bestehen.
Und die Abstürze treten bei den anderen oben genannten Spielen nicht auf.
Weshalb ich die Software vermute. 
Skyrim mit ca70 Grafikmods auf 4K, Metro LL auf 4K und höchsten einstellungen ohne AA per Downsampling, Wolfenstein ebenso... alle ohne probleme.

Gestestet habe ich wie oben beschrieben auch mit meinen vorgänger Grafikkarten die ich aktuell noch hier habe. 
Asus GTX690 DUAL GPU, und EVGA GTX980 SC ACX 2.0 auf allen Karten dieselben Probleme.
Ich hatte ja extra deswegen eine neue Graka gekauft um sicher zu sein das es nicht an meiner 690 und danach an der EVGA980 SC liegt.

Ich bn gerne bereit weitere Stresstests zu machen um Fehlkonfigurationen auszuschliessen, eine Empfehlung (Software,konfiguration?

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

Also, es liegt sicher nicht an "miesen" Spielen, weil mit den genannten Spielen tausende Leute Null Probleme haben 

Treiber sind wirklich ALLE aktuell? Board Chipsatz, Management Engine, LAN, USB, Audio? Grafik sowieso? Mainboard-BIOS? treiber für vlt. andere Dinge? Falls du Maus/Tastatursoftware nutzt: deinstallier die mal testweise, PC neustarten und dann mal testen. Falls Du ein USB-Headset nutzt: auch Treiber mal runtermachen und dann ohne das Headset die Games testen. Virenscanner/Firewall auch mal abstellen. Hast du ansonsten irgendwelche Software im Hintergrund laufen? vlt. sogar unbewusst eine alte Software fürs Smartphone oder so, die beim Windowsstart auch gestartet wird, und du weißt das gar nicht? Schau mal bei Google nach msconfig und Systemstart, da siehst du, wie du Programme daran hindert, beim Booten schon gestartet zu werden. 

Wenn gar nix hilft, musst du Windows mal von Grund auf neu installieren - manchmal schleicht sich einfach irgendwas ein im Laufe der Zeit


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Naja Tausende leute mit null Problemen sind bei millionen verkaufter Games auch nur ein kleiner teil.
Auch gesagt sei das die Games trotzdem mies programmiert sein können wenn bei leuten mit anderer Hardware als die meisten nutzen durch genau diesen umstand Abstürze entstehen, (Hardware unverträglichkeiten ect.)

Diese wären ja auch zu verkraften wenn man sie denn zumindest mal IRGENDWANN wegpatchen würde.
Das viele massive Probleme haben bei AC Unity und DA Inquisition ist ja nicht unbekannt. man google nur Mal CTD abstürze DirectX abstürze ect.

Ich finde es nur seltsam das es bei den meisten nur 1 dieser Spiele zum Beispiel betrifft  und bei mir komplett alle NEUEREN Titel.
Wie gesagt... Meine ANDEREN GAMES FUNKTIONIEREN ALLE ausnahmslos Gut.

Und wenn man meinen Post lesen würde hätte man gesehen das ich Win8.1 Pro neu aufgesetzt habe.
sämtlich Treiber sind aktuell und nicht Beta oder alt. MB Bios und Treiber ist das aktuellste.
JA auch Management Engine ect. Windows update ist 

Treiberinstallierung erfolgte ausschliesslich durch installation neuester Treiber direkt von Herstellerseite.
Ich habe keine seltsame Software auf dem Rechner und benutze ausschliesslich Originalsoftware.

Ich möchte ja nicht missmutig klingen, aber ich fände es begrüssenswert wenn vielleicht jemand mit echten vorschlägen kommen würde
und nicht einfach Absturzliste runterpredigt. Ich bin relativ versiert was die Technik und Software angeht.
Deshalb schliesse ich ja auch nicht aus das es Hard oder/und Software probleme sein können.

Aber ich würde den Post hier nicht machen wenn ich all diese "STANDARDPROBLEME" nicht schon angegangen wäre.


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. März 2015)

Wie lange hast du denn Prime und Memtest laufen lassen, klingt danach als wenn der Ram einen Weg hat sobald ein gewisser Speichercluster angesprochen wird, welcher defekt ist und ich kann die nur empfehlen etwas netter zu sein, es ist klar das du sauer bist, aber an denjenigen die dir helfen wollen die Wut auszulassen ist eine ziemlich dumme Idee, das ist als wenn du einen Polizisten als H***ns**n beleidigst, weil sie erst die Anzeige aufnehmen statt den Täter gleich zu schnappen, nur das es dann etwas kostspieliger wird. Und erklärst du mir mal wozu du zum zocken 32(!) GB Ram brauchst ? Ich virtualisiere nebenbei Zuhause, und habe "nur" 16 GB und nen Xeon, für Sony Vegas o.ä. reicht das auch problemlos.


----------



## Batze (24. März 2015)

Prime und Memtest, alles ok. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht ob diese Tools auch deine Shadder und Speicher voll beanspruchen?
Versuch doch mal den aktuellsten 3Dmark mit DX 11 ob der bei dir volle Pulle durchläuft und auch durchhält. Das Teil beansprucht nämlich auch Speicher und Shadder voll durch.
Denn was ja auffällt, es sind bei dir die neueren Spiele mit DX11, deshalb vermute ich mal das da etwas mit den Shaddereinheiten deiner Graka nicht stimmt.
Und wenn du sagst, du hast auch Bluescreens, dann ist ein Hardware Fehler fast schon garantiert. Ich sage mal zu 99,9%.
Bei einem Software Fehler schmiert das System/Programm ab, auch mal der/ein Treiber, aber das gibt in den aller seltensten Fällen einen Bluescreen.


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das ich unhöflich bin, die Posts von Herbboy und Batze waren einfach mehr oder weniger sinnfrei.
Die Punkte die sie ansprachen stehen allesamt in meinem ersten Post beschrieben da.
Ich finde es einfach doof wenn man trotzdem alles nochmal und nochmal erklären muss weil man nur über den Post huscht anstatt ihn zu lesen.

Sollte sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen tut es mir Leid, das ist und war nicht meine absicht.
Nun die 32Gb Speicher hab ich mir mit dem hintergedanken geholt zukünftig zu virtualisieren, benutzung von Videoschnitt, Und windows Dump und tempfiles in den Speicher zu verlegen damit sich diese beim herunterfahren automatisch auflösen.

zum Problem, 

ich glaube es waren je ca.45 Minuten Stresstest CPU und RAM. Würdest du empfehlen diesen zu wiederholen?
Evtl Konfigurationsvorschläge oder alles standard laufen lassen, längere Laufzeit?
Windows int. Speichertest bescheinigt mir fehlerfreiheit und das MB erkennt alle 4 Riegel als Voll funktionsfähig an mit XMP-Profil

An Batze: 
Aber ich habe auf allen 3 Grafikkarten die ich ober erwähnt habe dasselbe problem.
Und ist Metro Last Light und Wolfenstein The New Order nicht auch DX11?
Ich werde den Firestrike Ultra mal ein paar mal laufen lassen. vielleicht kommt da ja was.
Müsste das problem wenn es defekter Speicher wäre dann nicht auch bei anderen Anwendungen/Spielen auftauchen?

Danke für die Hilfe und Info.


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. März 2015)

Naja deswegen sag ich ja, erst wenn ein bestimmter Bereich angesprochen wird, eventuell oberhalb der 8GB oder so, hast du vielleicht anderen RAM mit dem du mal testen könntest ?


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt 4 mal 3d Mark11 auf FireStrike Ultra 4 mal laufen lassen.
Cpu 40°C durchgehend und max im physics test 56°C kombiniert 47°C
GPU Max 71°C  keine untypischen Ruckler oder Abbrüche 3d Mark nennt den Test Valid also keine anderweitigen probleme während des tests oder so.

Gibt es denn eine möglichkeit den gesamten Speicher auszulasten um zu testen ob es in anderen bereichen des Speichers Fehler gibt.


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

Um das System wirklich zu belasten würde ich z.B. mal Prime95 (4 Threads CPU Test, 4 Threads RAM Test) und die Unigine Heaven und Valley Benchmarks gleichzeitig laufen lassen.
Dann werden CPU, GPU und RAM gleichzeitig belastet. Mit CPU-Z und CoreTemp kann man währenddessen die Spannungen und Temperaturen überwachen. 
Wenns dann nicht kracht, dann kann man m.M.n. die Hardware komplett ausschließen...

Anderer Ansatz wäre sich die Logfiles der Spiele anzusehen. Aber solange das System Bluescreens produziert würde ich mich eher auf die Hardware konzentrieren.
Evtl. ist es auch was ganz anderes, z.B. ein defekter Festplatten/RAID Controller. 

Steht denn irgendwas brauchbares in der Ereignisanzeige (eventvwr / System Ereignisse)?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

alphawesen schrieb:


> Naja Tausende leute mit null Problemen sind bei millionen verkaufter Games auch nur ein kleiner teil.


 Ich hab jetzt geschätzt, dass die beiden Games am PC den 7stelligen Bereich nicht erreicht haben, daher schrieb ich Tausende - aber ich dachte, du verstehst, was ich damit meine:  es geht darum, dass Deine Probleme wahrlich nicht "normal" sind bei den Games. Ist es besser verständlich so? ^^ 

Speziell bei Assassin's Creed Unity sind es VIELLEICHT auch Dinge, die am Spiel liegen, aber bei Dragon Age wäre mir das jetzt nicht speziell bekannt. Daher vermute ich, dass es ein Problem am PC ist und nicht - wie deine comments andeuten, Unfähigkeit der Spieleentwickler oder so.  Hast du mal mit den Einstellungen experimentiert, also z.B. spezielle Grafikeffekte abgestellt, oder bei den Treibern von Nvidia geschaut, ob du da bestimmte Voreinstellungen hast, die die Spiele nicht mögen wie zB erzwungenes AA oder VSync oder so was?




> Und wenn man meinen Post lesen würde hätte man gesehen das ich Win8.1 Pro neu aufgesetzt habe.


 ich hab den Post nun noch mal gelesen und es erst jetzt entdeckt, dass da bei den Grafikkarten als kleiner Nebensatz steht, dass du Win neu aufgesetzt hast - das hab ich übersehen, sorry. Aber dass du WIn8.1 nutzt, hattest du noch nicht erwähnt, auch nicht in Deinem zweiten Post, nachdem Chemenu (erste Antwort) danach gefragt hatte. 



> Ich habe keine seltsame Software auf dem Rechner und benutze ausschliesslich Originalsoftware.


 Wieso "seltsam" ? Was wäre an zB Maussoftware oder ner Software fürs Smartphone, damit du es an den PC anschließen kannst, denn "seltsam" ? ^^



> Ich möchte ja nicht missmutig klingen, aber ich fände es begrüssenswert wenn vielleicht jemand mit echten vorschlägen kommen würde


 Missmutig - das  hört sich aber sehr danach an...   Sinnfrei? ich glaub es hackt...  ^^   Ich HABE doch echte Vorschläge gemacht und das als Tipps erwähnt, was du nicht schon explizit geschrieben hast - ich kann ja nicht ahnen, wie supertoll du dich auskennst oder nicht auskennst und was du alles schon gemacht hast und was nicht, wenn du nur allgemein von "Workarounds" und "Tipps" sprichst. Wer kann denn ahnen, was diese Workarounds und Tipps alle beinhalten und was nicht???  



> tut es mir Leid, das ist und war nicht meine Absicht.


 okay.  


WENN es ein Hardwareproblem ist, dann eher eines vom RAM oder Board - aber es wäre relativ komisch, dass die anderen Games bei einem Hardwareproblem dann keine Probleme machen. Kannst Du Dir vlt. mal eine AMD-Karte besorgen? Dann wüsstest du, dass es vlt. ein Nvidia-Problem ist, denn nicht nur Spieleentwickler bauen manchmal Mist und brauchen erst nen "Patch", auch Nvidia oder AMD bringen mal Treiber raus, die nen neuen Fehler bringen bzw. müssen erst nen neuen Treiber rausbringen, weil ein Spiel XY nicht fehlerfrei läuft, obwohl das Spiel an sich okay ist. Oder auch mal bewusst ältere Nvidia-Treiber mal testen. 

Hast du vlt. einen speziellen Monitor mit 120 / 144 Hz oder gar GSync? Wenn ja, dann hat es vlt auch damit zu tun? Selbst das SSD-Raid könnte ne Ursache sein, wobei das extrem unwahrscheinlich ist - aber so ein SSDRaid ist halt auch sehr exotisch, weil es an sich vor allem durch die Kosten keinen Sinn macht, außer man lädt oder kreiert sehr oft große Datenmengen, bei denen nicht eh schon die CPU den Speed bremst. 

Und zum RAM: teste doch mal einfach mit "nur" 8GB - mehr RAM braucht man aktuell eh nicht. Das kannst du also sogar mal eine ganze Weile machen - und wenn es dann keine Abstürze gibt, obwohl schon längst einer "fällig" geworden wäre, ist zumindest dieser eine Riegel okay, und dann kannst du den nächsten testen. Das kannst Du ja ruhig über mehrere Tage verteilen. Wenn es mit allen 4 Riegeln keine Abstürze gibt, aber bei Vollbestückung dann doch, dann haben wir hier einen der ganz seltenen Fälle, bei denen die Vollbestückung durch eine Verkettung von Umständen für minimale Fehler sorgt, die vlt auch nur durch ganz bestimmte Befehlsfolgen ausgelöst werden, so dass es nur die beiden Games sind, bei denen es passiert. 

Mehr fällt mir jetzt aber auch nicht mehr ein...  natürlich kann es sein, dass du eine Kombination aus Treibern und Hardware hast, die dann doch durch minimale Fehler in den beiden Games zu den Konfigs gehören, bei denen es unweigerlich immer mal Abstürze gibt.


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Hallo, 

Ich habe halt bei der suche nach foren mit den mir bekannten problemen eniges finden können das es anscheinend viele leute gab die mit problemen in den bekannten Spielen zutun hatten.

zu part 1:
Erwähnt hatte ich die neu aufsetzung, richtig, welches BS hatte ich nicht erwähnt stimmt.

zu part 2: Mit seltsam meinte ich eher Software wie Cracks minigames Jokeprogramme oder anderes Zwielichtiges zeug.

zu part 3: Ich hatte fälschlicherweise angenommen das durch die art meiner ausführungen und schilderungen des problemes und meiner bisher getroffenen gegenmassnahmen es offensichtlich wäre das ich die Standards wie Treiber ect. natürlicherweise als erstes gecheckt habe.

Ich werde mich also genauer und präziser ausdrücken.

Und zwar habe ich gerade einen MemTest durchgeführt dazu zu sagen ist das ich den letzten vor einigen monaten durchführte und da es dort mit Prime95 und MemTest keine probleme gab, ging ich von korrekt funktionierender Hardware aus. 

Bei dem erneuten Test gerade flogen mir beim test ab dem 3.ten Fenster (ab ca. 8Gb) aufeinmal Speicher Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren. 
Musste per Hardreset neustarten. Hab sofort alle demontiert. Also habe ich im Keller meinen Uralt rechner auseinander genommen und 2x2GB @1300Mhz Kingston Speicher gefunden der in diesem moment immernoch fehlerfrei durchläuft.

Den Speicher habe ich bereits von G.Skill persönlich als RMA für den vorherigen  Speicher bekommen.
Wie kann es sein das der ohne jegliches Physisches zutun so arg kaputt geht?
Fülle gerade die RMA Form bei Gskill aus.

Das heisst das im Grunde das die neueren Games durch höheren Speicherverbrauch überhaupt erst in bereiche des Speichers
kamen die so fehlerhaft waren das sie zum Absturz zwangen. Wenn es "NUR" ein Speicherproblem ist
Jetzt traue ich keiner Hardware mehr im Rechner. Jetzt wird erstmal alles gebenched und gestresst.

Danke das ihr mich da nochmal drauf gebracht habt.

Sobald alle tests des jetzigen Speichers 100% durch haben teste ich prime95 um auch CPU fehler komplett auszuschliessen.

Mfg


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

Zuerst @Topic:


> Bei dem erneuten Test gerade flogen mir beim test ab dem 3.ten Fenster (ab ca. 8Gb) aufeinmal Speicher Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren.
> Musste per Hardreset neustarten. Hab sofort alle demontiert. Also habe ich im Keller meinen Uralt rechner auseinander genommen und 2x2GB @1300Mhz Kingston Speicher gefunden der in diesem moment immernoch fehlerfrei durchläuft.


 okay, dann würde ich - wenn der Kingston dann längere Zeit keine Fehler zeigt - die anderen Riegel in der Tat nochmal vornehmen, und zwar einzeln, vlt dann auch erstmal einfach nur die beiden Games zocken, denn 8GB reichen wie gesagt dicke für moderne Games aus. Und wenn alle vier Riegel Probleme machen, dann zusätzlich mal einen anderen Slot testen, ob nicht nur der eine Slot, den Du zum Testen nutzt, schuld ist. 

 memtest ist halt so ne Sache, manche sagen "sogar", dass man das die ganze Nacht mal durchlaufen lassen sollte, um sicherzugehen.


 Es kann auch sein, dass du einfach eine winzige Inkompatibilität des G.Skill-RAMs zu Deinem Board hast, d.h. dass die Riegel okay sind, aber bei DEM Board nicht korrekt laufen. Was auch nicht unwichtig ist: welche G.Skill sind es denn GENAU? Für moderne Intels sollte es RAM mit 1,5V sein - hast du vlt. welche, die für 1,6V oder mehr gedacht sind?






alphawesen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe halt bei der suche nach foren mit den mir bekannten problemen eniges finden können das es anscheinend viele leute gab die mit problemen in den bekannten Spielen zutun hatten.


 ja, das stimmt ja auch - nur sind bei so gut verkauften Titeln "viele Leute" noch lange kein Beweis, dass es auch systematische Fehler sind und davon RELATIV viele betroffen sind   Bei AC:U ist bekannt, dass es arg verbuggt war, aber zB DA:I ist an sich so weit ich nicht weiß nicht dafür bekannt, erwähnenswert viele Probleme zu machen. Ausgeschlossen isses aber nicht - allerdings hast du ja nun doch memtest-Fehler, also lag es vlt doch nicht an den Games. 




> zu part 2: Mit seltsam meinte ich eher Software wie Cracks minigames Jokeprogramme oder anderes Zwielichtiges zeug.


 es hörte sich halt nach einem "süffisanten" Comment zu meiner Frage an, ob du vlt neben der erwähnten Software noch andere Software laufen hast, womit ich keinesfalls irgendwelche "Grauzonen"Software meinte. Dann haben wir uns da wohl missverstanden.




> zu part 3: Ich hatte fälschlicherweise angenommen das durch die art meiner ausführungen und schilderungen des problemes und meiner bisher getroffenen gegenmassnahmen es offensichtlich wäre das ich die Standards wie Treiber ect. natürlicherweise als erstes gecheckt habe.


 wie kennen Dich doch aber nicht - woher soll man dann wissen, was Du alles schon gemacht hast und was DU alles an Maßnahmen kennst? ^^  Was meinst Du wie oft auch mal Leute kommen "habe echt ALLES versucht", und dann schreibt man "hast du auch die aktuellen Treiber drauf...?"  und es kommt als Antwort:  "Was ist das, Treiber? " 

Aber weil wir hier nett sind, kommen dann keine blöden Postings wie "wenn du ALLES versucht hast, können wir Dir ja nix anderes mehr raten... ^^ "  usw.  , sondern man hakt nach, ob derjenige nicht doch irgendwas vergessen hat oder nicht wusste. zb hab ich auch schon einem, der keinen Ton mehr hatte und angeblich ALLES probiert hab, gefragt, ob vlt sein HDMI der Graka einfach nur aktiviert wurde als Soundgerät - und genau DAS war der Fall, der wusste nicht mal, dass das geht... 



> Ich werde mich also genauer und präziser ausdrücken.


 Das musst du gar nicht, aber du solltest es nicht Leuten übel nehmen, wenn sie nicht wissen, was du schon alles gemacht hast und Dir Tipps geben, die du schon kennst. Ein simples "ja, das gehört zu den Workarounds, die ich schon gemacht habe - aber danke trotzdem" wäre da angebracht, wobei es nicht nicht mal ein Danke sein muss...   aber eine passende Reaktion ist ganz sicher nicht ein "Anblaffen" von wegen "sinnfreie Comments", als müssten wir hier wissen, wie gut DU dich auskennst und was du im Detail alles schon versucht hast. Selbst wenn du schreibst "ich habe die Standardmaßnahmen schon vollzogen", wissen wir doch nicht, was du damit meinst... ^^ 

Wenn hier einer gepostet hätte "Da gibt es Probleme mit AMD-Karten, check das mal", DAS wäre sinnfrei, da du ja klar geschrieben hast, dass es um Nvidia-Karten geht. Oder wenn jemand nur postet "Ja ja, Assassins Creed - Scheisspiel" - DAS wäre erst Recht sinnfrei...    aber gut, du bist sicher auch grad mies drauf wegen der Probleme. Grad wenn man so einen teuren PC hat ist das ärgerlich.


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zuerst @Topic:
> okay, dann würde ich - wenn der Kingston dann längere Zeit keine Fehler zeigt - die anderen Riegel in der Tat nochmal vornehmen, und zwar einzeln, vlt dann auch erstmal einfach nur die beiden Games zocken, denn 8GB reichen wie gesagt dicke für moderne Games aus. Und wenn alle vier Riegel Probleme machen, dann zusätzlich mal einen anderen Slot testen, ob nicht nur der eine Slot, den Du zum Testen nutzt, schuld ist.



Die Slots kann man ja ausschließen wenn die anderen Riegel keine Fehler verursachen.
Und wenn ein Riegel von den G.Skill defekt ist wird sowieso das ganze Kit ausgetauscht. Daher kann man sich dann den Aufwand alle Riegel einzeln zu testen auch sparen.


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie kennen Dich doch aber nicht - woher soll man dann wissen, was Du alles schon gemacht hast und was DU alles an Maßnahmen kennst? ^^  Was meinst Du wie oft auch mal Leute kommen "habe echt ALLES versucht", und dann schreibt man "hast du auch die aktuellen Treiber drauf...?"  und es kommt als Antwort:  "Was ist das, Treiber? "
> 
> .



Ist für mich in der heutigen Zeit unverständlich und deshalb von mir wohl auch nicht berücksichtigt worden. 
Entschuldigt das Missverständnis.

Und dem letzten teil stimme ich voll zu, ich bin sonst sehr freundlich und zuvorkommend.
Aber da sind gerade auch einfach WOCHEN der Frustration drinne für die hier natürlich niemand was kann und die sich 
wohl gerade entladen haben.

Ganz wie du es sagst es ist ganz schön nervig wenn der Kumpel mit der Konsole alles zockt und die Kollegen mit den anderen Rechnern.
Man hat das Gefühl man sitzt auf über 3000€ unbrauchbaren Rechners, von den beiden anderen Grakas 
(GTX690und 980SC ACX) ganz zu schweigen.

Also MemTest wurde auch eben fertig, fehlerfrei die kleinen alten dinger 

Mache jetzt mal Prime95. Habt ihr nen Tipp wie ich für hundertprozentige Cpu auslastung konfigurieren muss.
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2015)

Also, ich hab bei Prime95 immer den Standard-Test gemacht, den "Blend", oder auch den "Custom", wo ich dann 8 Thread wähle (haben nen Xeon E3-1231v3, die CPU hat vier Kerne und pro Kern 2 Threads, also 8 Threads). Bei Dir müssten es dann 12 Threads sein, da du 6 Kerne + Hyperthreading hast, also 2x6 Threads.


PS: auch in der heutigen Zeit gibt es nen Riesenhaufen reiner User, die Null Ahnung von Treibern und Problem-Management haben, sondern mit Ach und Krach in der Lage sind, dem Setup-Prozess einer eingelegten Spiele-DVD zu folgen und im Internet zu surfen      Allein ne Grafikkarte selber nachzurüsten wäre für viele eine unvorstellbare Aufgabe, die man Fachleuten überlassen sollte...


----------



## Chemenu (24. März 2015)

alphawesen schrieb:


> Man hat das Gefühl man sitzt auf über 3000€ unbrauchbaren Rechners, von den beiden anderen Grakas
> (GTX690und 980SC ACX) ganz zu schweigen.



Warum hast Du denn überhaupt eine 2. 980 gekauft? Du könntest die zweite 980 ja auch einbauen für mehr Leistung (SLI).
Oder halt verkaufen wenn Du nur eine Grafikkarte verwenden möchtest. Da könntest Du ja einiges an Geld wieder reinholen. 
Für die 690 würden sicher auch noch ein paar EUR rausspringen.


----------



## alphawesen (24. März 2015)

Da die GTX980 SC ACX2.0 unstabile Taktraten hatte.
Als ich während des Gamens Spielfehler bemerkte nutzte ich evga precision tool um die karte zu checken.
Da sah ich das die gerne mal auf Taktraten von über 1500Mhz sprang. Nach googlen und rausfinden das einige wenige selbes Phänomen hatten welches evtl auf das bios zurückzuführen war
beschloss ich erstmal ne neue zu holen um dahingehend sicherheit zu haben und die karte nicht durchzurauchen. 
Die geht dann jetzt inns evga rma wird getauscht und dann verkauft.
Bei den engländern geht die 690 noch für 300 Pfund weg


----------



## AC3 (26. März 2015)

manche factory oc GPUs schaffen die taktraten nicht stabil.
deswegen würde ich mir auch eher eine normale kaufen und die übertaktung selbst in die hand nehmen.
viele custom grafikkarten verbraten noch dazu übermäßig strom.

bei der gtx970 liegt zwischen der mini und der oc edition ein mehrverbrauch von ~60-80 watt.
unterm strich ist die gtx970 mini aber nur um 10% langsamer und kostet weniger.


----------

